# Also vs. too



## Necsus

Qualche madrelingua di buona volontà potrebbe gentilmente illustrarmi la differenza di uso tra _also_ e _too_ per dire "anche"? 
Ho provato a cercare discussioni precedenti, ma mi vengono elencati praticamente tutti i post del forum, vista la frequenza di uso di questi termini! (forse non so esattamente come cercare...)


----------



## disegno

Entrambi parole sono adverbbi.

Both can mean "in addition to" 

May I come too?
May I also come?

but "Too" additionally intensifies something

You are too kind. 
That dress has too much lace, for my taste.


----------



## Necsus

Thank you, Disegno.
But they have different positions in the sentence?


----------



## moodywop

Ciao Necsus

Penso che _also, too_ (e anche _as well, _meno usato in AE che in BE) siano in genere intercambiabili.

Nel senso di _anche, also_ in genere precede il verbo (con ausiliari e difettivi invece viene messo dopo)

Usato all'inizio della frase, _also _ha il senso di _inoltre._

Inoltre con gli imperativi e le "short answers" si preferisce usare _too _e _as well._

Posso consigliarti un libro unico nel suo genere(se solo ce ne fosse uno simile per l'italiano)? E' una guida completa all'uso della lingua inglese e va molto al di là delle grammatiche tradizionali. E' da questo libro che ho tratto le spiegazioni sull'uso di _too, also _e _as well._

_Michael Swan, Practical English Usage, Oxford University Press_

Io ho la seconda edizione ma è appena uscita la terza, rivista ed aggiornata.

EDIT: _As well_ in genere si colloca in fondo alla frase. Nella lingua parlata si capisce a quale parola si riferiscono _too _e _as well _perché quella parola viene enfatizzata: _*I *know John, too - I know *John*, too._ Nella lingua scritta, per evitare ambiguità, si può collocare_ too_ subito dopo la parola a cui si riferisce: _I, too, studied English at school_


----------



## Necsus

Grazie Carlo. Also per il libro...


----------



## MAVERIK

Nel mio testo di grammatica ho trovato che "too" è riferito al soggetto mentre "also"  all'oggetto o complemento oggetto.

" I sell books too"..  " Anche io vendo libri " 
" I sell also books"   " Io vendo anche libri" .

Il libro è "English grammar for Italian students".


----------



## coppergirl

MAVERIK said:
			
		

> Nel mio testo di grammatica ho trovato che "too" è riferito al soggetto mentre "also" all'oggetto o complemento oggetto.
> 
> " I sell books too".. " Anche io vendo libri "
> " I sell also books" " Io vendo anche libri" .
> 
> Il libro è "English grammar for Italian students".


Ciao!

"I sell also books" non si puo dire in inglese. Invece si dice "I also sell books".

Another subtle point to notice is that in positive sentences we use "too" 

e.g. "I sell books too"

but in the negative, we say "I don't sell books *either*"

Ho visto uno sbaglio in inglese perché qualcuno ha scritto "I would have bought it either". `E sbagliato in inglese. Invece si deve dire "I would have bought it too". 

Mi sono spiegata o no? 

Cheers

Qualcuno puo correggermi l'italiano? Grazie!


----------



## frappy66

Ecco le mie correzioni. Spero possano esserti d'aiuto!
Ciao
F


			
				coppergirl said:
			
		

> Ciao!
> 
> "I sell also books" non si può dire in inglese. Invece si dice "I also sell books".
> 
> Another subtle point to notice is that in positive sentences we use "too"
> 
> e.g. "I sell books too"
> 
> but in the negative, we say "I don't sell books *either*"
> 
> Ho visto uno sbagliato in inglese perché  che qualcuno ha scritto "I would have bought it either". Ma in Inglese è sbagliato (è un errore). Invece si deve dire "I would have bought it too".
> 
> Mi sono spiegata o no? (oppure no?)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Qualcuno puo correggermi l'italiano? Grazie!


----------



## coppergirl

frappy66 said:
			
		

> Ecco le mie correzioni. Spero possano esserti d'aiuto!
> Ciao
> F


Thanks, frappy!  Ti ringrazio!  That's very helpful.

Cheers!


----------



## moodywop

MAVERIK said:
			
		

> Nel mio testo di grammatica ho trovato che "too" è riferito al soggetto mentre "also" all'oggetto o complemento oggetto.
> 
> " I sell books too".. " Anche io vendo libri "
> " I sell also books" " Io vendo anche libri" .
> 
> Il libro è "English grammar for Italian students".


 
Ciao Maverick (bel nick! )

L'esempio sbagliato "I sell also books" era nel libro?

Vorrei dire la mia. Insegno inglese in un istituto tecnico. Non adotto mai libri scritti da italiani. Purtroppo ho notato che, anche quando gli autori sostengono di aver fatto rivedere il testo da un madrelingua, ci sono errori ed esempi "unidiomatic". Farò qualche esempio, senza dare i titoli dei testi.

In una grammatica scritta da un esimio professore universitario di Lingua e Letteratura Inglese c'è questo esempio:

_How long haven't you seen her? _

Si dice invece _How long has it been (_o _is it, _ma alcuni madrelingua criticano l'uso del presente) _since you last saw her_ oppure _when did you last see her?_

Il testo di inglese commerciale in uso nella mia scuola (benché ci sia scritto "revisione linguistica di X(nome inglese)", è pieno zeppo di frasi "unidiomatic" e false friends. _Economical _viene ripetutamente usato al posto di _economic._

I dialoghi mescolano registri linguistici diversi ( o BE e AE), con risultati a volte comici.

_How many people is your family composed of? _o _How many people/members is your family comprised of?_

invece di un semplice _How many people are there in your family?_

Anche le registrazioni dei dialoghi lasciano molto a desiderare.

Le case editrici inglesi come Longman, Oxford U.P., Cambridge U.P., Macmillan hanno a disposizione risorse che i nostri editori non hanno. I dialoghi e gli esempi sono spesso "authentic", tratti dai _Corpus of Spoken English, Cambride International Corpus _etc

Non per niente la migliore grammatica italiana in inglese, _A Reference Grammar of Modern Italian, _è stata scritta a due mani da un docente universitario inglese, Martin Maiden, e da una docente italiana, Cecilia Robustelli.


----------



## MAVERIK

Grazie del per il "bel nick".

Si , l' esempio è nel libro .. Spero non ci siano altri errori.

Grazie per la spiegazione .

Ciao 
Mave


----------



## Perfect Princess

moodywop said:
			
		

> Non per niente la migliore grammatica italiana in inglese, _A Reference Grammar of Modern Italian, _è stata scritta a due mani da un docente universitario inglese, Martin Maiden, e da una docente italiana, Cecilia Robustelli.


Da cinque minuti compro questo libro e un altro, 'Practising Italian Grammar - A Workbook' da Alessia Bianchi, Clelia Boscolo e Stephen Harrison, un libro in compangno.  Spero che questi libri mi aiutano.

Perche' abito in Italia ma sono inglese di madrelingua, e' molto difficile trovare un libro buono per studiare l'italiano, forse e' possibile mettere questi libri in un messaggio 'sticky'?

PP


----------



## Hillbilly

Buona spiegaizione per tutti!

I learned something *too*_._

Threads such as this one *also *help native speakers to define and explain what they already know.


----------



## Necsus

Grazie a tutti. 
Se non ho saltato qualcosa, dalle vostre risposte emergerebbe che:

_- also, too_ (e anche _as well_) in genere sono intercambiabili;
- _too_ additionally intensifies something;
_- also_ in genere precede il verbo (con ausiliari e difettivi viene dopo);
- con gli imperativi e le "short answers" si preferisce usare _too _e _as well;_
- a_s well_ in genere si colloca in fondo alla frase;
- too è riferito al soggetto mentre also all'oggetto;
- in positive sentences we use _too_, but in the negative we use _either._

E' tutto giusto? Ci sono altre differenze?
Grazie ancora.


----------



## utente

Necsus--  Bravo!


Una nota delle posizioni.   (Non vorrei complicare cose!)

Per la maggior parte, too o also viene al fondo di una frase.  Spesso, si deve cercare il contesto per sapere la significa essata.  Usualmente, è ovvio.

A volte si può cambiare la posizione per chiarare quello che vuoi dire:


-Do you know John?
-Sure, and I know his girlfriend, too.
-Sure, and I know his girlfriend, also.
-Sure, and I also know his girlfriend.  (La significa di ogni frase è chiaro, dal contesto o dalla sintassi.)


-I know John.
-I know him, too.  (Può significa o "Anche lo conosco, IO" o "Lo conosco e conosco anche altri  --per esempio, sua ragazza.)


-I know John.
-I also know him.
-I, too, know him.  (Tutti e due significano chiaramente che "Anche  lo conosco, IO".)

Ho imparato che, in italian, se si vuole mettere in rilievo una parola specifica, se lo postare al termine della frase.  Non è sempre lo stesso in inglese.

--Steven


----------



## moodywop

Necsus said:
			
		

> _too_ è riferito al soggetto mentre _also_ all'oggetto;


 
Necsus

Questa "regola" è nel libro di Maverik ma a me sembra del tutto sbagliata:

- _I like Tom_
_- *I *like him, too _(qui è riferito al soggetto)

_- I like Tom. I like *John*, too (_riferito all'oggetto)

Non so se i miei esempi vadano bene. Aspettiamo di sentire i madrelingua.

Comunque ho trovato un ottimo thread sull'argomento in English Only:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=115381


----------



## coppergirl

Ciao Necsus!

Credo che hai ragione, ma questo non mi sembra giusto:

_"too_ è riferito al soggetto mentre _also_ all'oggetto"

Hmmm . . . "I sell books too." 

Si puo significare "Anch'io vendo i libri" pero si puo anche significare "Vendo anche i libri". (Non so se il mio italiano sia giusto, allora, correggermelo per favore!)

Here I think that the "too" could refer to either the "I" or the "books", depending on the context. If someone says to you "The man across the street sells books and cards---what do you sell?" and you reply "I sell books too", "too" could refer to you in this context. The emphasis could be on either you or the books. Similarly, if I heard "I also sell books", I would say that, depending on the context, in this situation the "also" might refer to you or the books. 

Other than that, I think that generally I would agree with these usage guidelines. 

Hope that helps!

PS Sorry Moodywop and utente---crosspost!


----------



## Necsus

utente said:
			
		

> Una nota sulle posizioni. (Non vorrei complicare le cose!)
> Nella maggior parte dei casi, too o also viene posto alla fine della frase. Spesso si deve vedere il contesto per sapere il significato esatto. In genere, è ovvio.
> A volte si può cambiare la posizione per chiarire quello che si vuole dire:
> -Do you know John?
> -Sure, and I know his girlfriend, too.
> -Sure, and I know his girlfriend, also.
> -Sure, and I also know his girlfriend. (Il significato di ogni frase è chiarito dal contesto o dalla sintassi.)
> -I know John.
> -I know him, too. (Può significare o "Anche io lo conosco" o "Lo conosco e conosco anche altri --per esempio, la sua ragazza.)
> -I know John.
> -I also know him.
> -I, too, know him. (Tutti e due significano chiaramente che "Anche io lo conosco".)
> Ho imparato che, in italiano, se si vuole mettere in rilievo una parola specifica, la si sposta alla fine della frase. Non sempre è lo stesso in inglese.


Grazie, Steven!



			
				moodywop said:
			
		

> Questa "regola" è nel libro di Maverik ma a me sembra del tutto sbagliata:
> - _I like Tom_
> _- *I *like him, too _(qui è riferito al soggetto)
> _- I like Tom. I like *John*, too (_riferito all'oggetto)
> Non so se i miei esempi vadano bene. Aspettiamo di sentire i madrelingua.
> Comunque ho trovato un ottimo thread sull'argomento in English Only:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=115381


Neanch'io sono sicuro che gli esempi siano giusti, Carlo. Aspettiamo.
Fantastico il thread, vado a studiarmelo... Grazie!


----------



## utente

Ciao Necsus-

Spero che aiuti.  Inoltre, sono sempre grato per le correzioni.

--Steven


----------



## Necsus

coppergirl said:
			
		

> Credo che tu abbia ragione, ma questo non mi sembra giusto:
> _"too_ è riferito al soggetto mentre _also_ all'oggetto"
> Hmmm . . . "I sell books too."
> Si può significare "Anch'io vendo i libri" però si può anche significare "Vendo anche i libri". (Non so se il mio italiano sia giusto, nel caso, correggimelo, per favore!)
> Here I think that the "too" could refer to either the "I" or the "books", depending on the context. If someone says to you "The man across the street sells books and cards---what do you sell?" and you reply "I sell books too", "too" could refer to you in this context. The emphasis could be on either you or the books. Similarly, if I heard "I also sell books", I would say that, depending on the context, in this situation the "also" might refer to you or the books.


Thank you, Coppergirl!
Okay, I'll delete that rule from conclusions.


----------



## se16teddy

MAVERIK said:
			
		

> Nel mio testo di grammatica ho trovato che "too" è riferito al soggetto mentre "also" all'oggetto o complemento oggetto.
> 
> " I sell books too".. " Anche io vendo libri "
> " I sell also books" " Io vendo anche libri" .
> 
> Il libro è "English grammar for Italian students".


 
I don't think the position of 'too' and 'also' really helps define the speaker's emphasis in the way your book suggests.  In fact the distinction is made in the stressing of syllables.  

In the following examples the stress is marked with *bold type*. 

*I *sell books *too* = Anche io vendo libri
I sell *books too = *io vendo anche libri.  
I *al*so sell *books* = io vendo anche libri.  

I don't think 'I sell also books' sounds natural.


----------



## Necsus

Well, I read the thread in Only English Forum and I extrapolated these comments:
- I'm going to the cinema. / I'm going to the restaurant *too*. / I'm going to the restaurant *as well*. / I'm *also* going to the restaurant.
- 'Too' seems to have a gravitational pull towards the end of the sentence. It seems to qualify what precedes it. 'Also' has a gravitational pull _away_ from the end of the sentence (not necessarily to the very beginning, but towards the beginning).

In that thread they didn't answer the question either, but they report this link, I checked it too, and I found the following (with examples):

- "Also" comes after "to be." 
- "Also" comes after modal verbs. 
- With verbs other than "to be," "also" comes before single verb forms. 
- In verb tenses with many parts, "also" comes after the first part and before the second.
- "Also" is used in positive sentences to add an agreeing thought.

- "Too" usually comes at the end of a clause.
- "Too" is used in positive sentences to add an agreeing thought. It has the same meaning as "also," but its placement within the sentence is different.
- Although "too" is usually placed at the end of a clause, it can sometimes be used with commas after the subject of the sentence. This is usually only done in formal speech.

- "Either" usually comes at the end of a clause. 
- "Either" is used in negative sentences to add an agreeing thought.

What do you think about it?


----------



## coppergirl

That looks about right to me, Necsus. I especially liked the "gravitational" aspects of "also" and "too". I would say that is generally the case. "Too" does tend to find its way to the end of the sentence, probably because it is heavily emphasized sometimes in speech. (e.g. "Oh, I think so _*too*!") _

"Also" just doesn't have that sort of emotional emphasis in speech. 

"I also think so" is not the same in spoken English as "I think so _*too*!!!". _

Spero che io ti abbia aiutato. (<---si puo dire cosi?)

Cheers!


----------



## Necsus

coppergirl said:
			
		

> Spero che io ti abbia aiutato. (<---si puo dire cosi?)


Thank you very much!
_Spero di averti aiutato_ (we have la costruzione implicita con _di+infinito_ if the subject is the same) or _Spero che questo ti abbia aiutato_.


----------



## coppergirl

Thanks for these corrections too, Necsus!


----------



## Necsus

You are welcome, Coppergirl!


----------



## DAH

Necsus said:
			
		

> Qualche madrelingua di buona volontà potrebbe gentilmente illustrarmi la differenza di uso tra _also_ e _too_ per dire "anche"?
> Ho provato a cercare discussioni precedenti, ma mi vengono elencati praticamente tutti i post del forum, vista la frequenza di uso di questi termini! (forse non so esattamente come cercare...)


 
I will only add that during a conversation to say "too" may be confused with "two" whereas also or as well are straightforward and clearly understandable.  In English, the too/to/two "thing" is called a homonym.


----------



## Necsus

DAH said:
			
		

> I will only add that during a conversation to say "too" may be confused with "two" whereas also or as well are straightforward and clearly understandable. In English, the too/to/two "thing" is called a homonym.


Thank you, Dah. It helps too.


----------



## fede5

Which is the right solution?

"Anche in Italia finalmente si sta diffondendo a ritmi sempre più sostenuti"

Eventually, it is becoming more and more popular _*also*_ *in Italy/in Italy, too

*_Thank you
Fede
_


----------



## uinni

fede5 said:
			
		

> Which is the right solution?
> 
> "Anche in Italia finalmente si sta diffondendo a ritmi sempre più sostenuti"
> 
> Eventually, it is becoming *more and more* popular *at a faster and faster peace* _also_ *in Italy/in Italy [senza virgola]* _too_


 
They are interchangeable.
(I was thought not to use "too" in formal contexts  )

Uinni


----------



## Dushnyoni

Finally, even in italy it is spreading  at a faster and faster rate!!! 
*

*


----------



## Brian P

Ciao Fede5!

Potresti dire:
_In Italy, too, it is spreading at an ever faster rate_

Oppure _Also in Italy it_ ......

Cari auguri da California


----------



## uinni

Dushnyoni said:
			
		

> Finally, even in italy it is spreading at a faster and faster rate!!!


 
Actually there is an intrinsic ambiguity in the Italian sentence.
It can either mean 
"At last even in Italy..." (anche=perfino->even)
or
Eventually also in Italy/in Italy too" (anche=ugualmente -> also


Uinni


----------



## fede5

Grazie Brian!
Un saluto da Roma
Fede


----------



## Sword_81

MAVERIK said:


> Nel mio testo di grammatica ho trovato che "too" è riferito al soggetto mentre "also" all'oggetto o complemento oggetto.
> 
> " I sell books too".. " Anche io vendo libri "
> " I sell also books" " Io vendo anche libri" .
> 
> Il libro è "English grammar for Italian students".


 
Ciao Maverik.
Sono interessata all'acquisto del libro e l'ho ricercato su internet.
Si tratta dello stesso libro:
ENGLISH GRAMMAR PRACTICE FOR ITALIAN STUDENTS
(WITH KEY)
SCRITTORE: VINCE M. PALLINI L.


----------



## manu83

Ho trovato ancora in alcuni scritti inglesi also e too usati entrambi nella stessa frase... Può essere? E' una specie di rafforzativo? Oppure è un semplice errore?
Erano frasi tipo "I also do somenthing too"
grazie!


----------



## paola50

Sorry, I'm a new writing.. I'm Italian, from Sardinia and I just began English study...and, I know, they see!!So, I would ask you if they can say ''So do I'' for  Italian ''anche io''.Thanks for answering and for your kind corrections!


----------



## giacinta

paola50 said:


> Sorry, I'm a new writing.. I'm Italian, from Sardinia and I just began English study...and, I know, they see!!So, I would ask you if they can say ''So do I'' for  Italian ''anche io''.Thanks for answering and for your kind corrections!




Ciao e benvenuto! 

"Anch'io" si puo' tradurre come " me too!"  Dipende dal contesto...

Giacinta


----------



## paola50

Thanks, Giacinta, for answering so quickly!!!


----------



## Hillbilly

«So do I» potrebbe servire.  Dipende su contesto.

I want to go to the store.               So do I.  

I am tired.           So _am _I.


----------



## sagitter

Questa discussione mi è stata molto utile, grazie.

This thread has been very useful to me, thanks.


----------



## Necsus

sagitter said:


> Questa discussione mi è stata molto utile, grazie.


----------



## alizzia1985

Mmmhhh... la discussione mi ha illuminato su alcuni aspetti, ma mi rimane un dubbio su dove posizionare "also" quando il verbo è composto da più di una parola...

Ad esempio, nella traduzione della frase:
"Inoltre, *anche* il SERT (oltre ad altri fattori di cui ho parlato nelle frasi precedenti) sembra essere coinvolto nel rilascio di dopamina indotto da MDMA" 
(SERT sta per serotonin transporter; MDMA è il nome scientifico dell'ecstasy)

è corretto scrivere:
"Moreover, *also* the SERT seems to be involved in the MDMA-induced release of dopamine" ?


----------



## velisarius

"Moreover, SERT also seems to be involved..." 

If this seems ambiguous you can say "Moreover, SERT too seems to be involved..."


----------



## marcolettici

velisarius said:


> "Moreover, SERT also seems to be involved..."
> 
> If this seems ambiguous you can say "Moreover, SERT too seems to be involved..."


  I think "also" sounds much better here.


----------



## alizzia1985

Thanks to both of you!!!
It's a bit frustrating, I really had no idea about the correct position of "also" in my sentence!


----------



## marcolettici

If it's any comfort, Alizzia, the position of adverbs in Italian have been equally frustrating for me to learn (and continue to cause plenty of head-scratching).   

By the way, if there were no "Moreover" here, it could also be "Also, SERT seems to be involved..."


----------



## troxy

Necsus said:


> Well, I read the thread in Only English Forum and I extrapolated these comments:
> - I'm going to the cinema. / I'm going to the restaurant *too*. / I'm going to the restaurant *as well*. / I'm *also* going to the restaurant.
> - 'Too' seems to have a gravitational pull towards the end of the sentence. It seems to qualify what precedes it. 'Also' has a gravitational pull _away_ from the end of the sentence (not necessarily to the very beginning, but towards the beginning).
> 
> In that thread they didn't answer the question either, but they report this link, I checked it too, and I found the following (with examples):
> 
> - "Also" comes after "to be."
> - "Also" comes after modal verbs.
> - With verbs other than "to be," "also" comes before single verb forms.
> - In verb tenses with many parts, "also" comes after the first part and before the second.
> - "Also" is used in positive sentences to add an agreeing thought.
> 
> - "Too" usually comes at the end of a clause.
> - "Too" is used in positive sentences to add an agreeing thought. It has the same meaning as "also," but its placement within the sentence is different.
> - Although "too" is usually placed at the end of a clause, it can sometimes be used with commas after the subject of the sentence. This is usually only done in formal speech.
> 
> - "Either" usually comes at the end of a clause.
> - "Either" is used in negative sentences to add an agreeing thought.
> 
> What do you think about it?



This is a wonderful answer! But can you please clarify how should l use also with the verb HAVE and with WILL?

ex: l will have a son soon - l will also have / l have been ther - l have also been there. 
Am l right?

Moreover, what should l repeat in the secon sentence? 
ex: My dad has a car - I have too/I have a car too/I also have/I have as well/I, too, have it.

Thanks to everyone who will help me!


----------

